# ال MULTI MOde fiber



## نسائم الجنه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ينفع الحم كبل multi mode fiber مع الsingle momde fiber


----------



## نسائم الجنه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب حد يرد


----------



## momen84 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

للاسف مينفعش...لانه قطر الكابل Multimode قطره من 50 ل 100 ميكرو متر بينما Single mode قطره من 7 ل 10 ميكرو متر بس ....فحتي لو حبيتي تلحمي الاتنين حيكون عندك فقد كبير جدا عند نقطة اللحام Splicing و كمان حيحصل scattering and dispersion لانه كابل multimode بيشيل اكتر من شعاع لمسافات حتي 300 متر بينما الsingle mode بيشيل شعاع واحد بس لكن يمكن تحميل اكتر من wave length عليه لمسافات ممكن توصل ل 20 كيلو متر (شركات زي فوجيكورا و كورنينج بيعمل الاطوال دي فعلا و دي فعلا بتستخدم في لينكات المسافات الطويلة لل network infrastructure او ما يسمي OSP ) 

اتمني اني اكون جاوبت علي سؤالك يا نسائم


----------



## نسائم الجنه (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندس مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاي 

معلش اعذريني .......
1- طيب لو عندي مسافه 300 كيلو متر ازاي اوصل بكابلات الفايبر...............

2-محتاجه اعرف عمليه لحام الفايبر بتم ازاي وايه الاجهزة الي بتعامل معاها في كابلات الفايبر
انا لحمت اثناء تدريبي في الدراسه بس للاسف نسيت كل حاجه لاني ماشتغلتش في نفس المجال بعد التخرج بس حاليا باشتغل فيه ..........


----------



## momen84 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

لازم تقوليلي تفاصيل اكتر زي التكنولوجي و اقل و اعلي link budget و bandwidth و كمان application (voice or data or video or altogether ) عشان اقدر اساعدك اكتر :34:

بالنسبة للحام الفايبر في حاجتين مهمين 

حاجة اسمها :splicing machine ودي بتستخدم للحام الكابلات مع بعض و يتم حماية اللحام عن طريق closure و دي انواعها كتير علي حسب الشركات 

الحاجة التانية دي اسمها termination و دي بيتم توصيل الفايبر بالconnector اللي بالتالي بيوصل في الاجهزة 

ححاول الاقيلك صور توضيحية اكتر ان شاء الله و ابعتها ليكي :34:


----------



## نسائم الجنه (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندس كللك زوووووووق


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (19 ديسمبر 2012)

هنا طريقة لحام كيبل الفايبر بإستخدام جهاز Splicing machine بطريقة الــ Fusion

( w w w .youtube.com/watch?v=TkWMRffsKbg )

أما بالنسبة لتلحيم Single mode مع Multi mode
لم يخطر على بالي من قبل و لم أتعرض لهذا الأمر طوال فترة عملي
و أعتقد أنه ليس له داعي كما ذكر الباشمهندس قبلي لأنه سينتج عنه فقد كبير في الأشارة

لكن ......

هل بالأمكان أن يكون التوصيل مابين كيبل Single و Multi بإستخدام حاجه تسمى adapter

لا أعلم عن مدى إمكانية هذا الأمر لكنها فكرة طرأت على بالي الآن أحببت أشارككم بها ( لأول مرة أفكر بصوت عالي رغبة في إفادة أخواني )

:7:​


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بخصوص توصيل كيبل لمسافة 300 كيلومتر
الأفضل برأيي الــ Single و أنا أعمل على شبكات تصل المسافات فيها لـ 300 كيلو و أكثر من ذلك.
من حيث الأمكانية طبعا ممكن بإستخدام مقويات إشارة أو تسمى مكررات الأشارة طبعا إعتمادا على قوة الأشارة من
المصدر و هناك عوامل أخرى كثيرة تحدد الأمر هذا​


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (19 ديسمبر 2012)

وجدت هذا المنتج لتحويل الأشارة من Single mode إلى Multi mode و غيره كثير

w w w.arcelect.com/fiber_optic_single_mode_to_multimode_converter.htm


----------



## محمداسامةرجب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

هوة لازم تعرفي ايه هوة السينجل مود والمالتي مود
اصلا الفكرة ان السينجل مود ليه طول موجي معين 1310 و 1550
المالتي مود في الغالب 850
يعني حتي لو لحمتيه حتستفادي ايه
اللي بتعمليه دة ملوش مستقبل


----------



## محمداسامةرجب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

دة غير ان الجهاز مش حيلحم لاختلاف طولالقطر بين المالتي والسينجل مود


----------

